# make buildworld fails on 10-CURRENT



## synack (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm tracking 10-CURRENT because it is related to a project I'm working on. When I run `make buildworld` it fails with an error. What information do I need to post here to get help with this. Is there a log of the build? There doesn't seem to be anything in /var/log*.*

*T*hank you.


----------



## sossego (Jun 16, 2013)

You could try the `>& $NAME.txt` to output to a text file then upload the file using pastebinit.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2013)

If you run -CURRENT, _please_ ask questions at the *freebsd-current* mailing list. This forum deals with supported FreeBSD versions at the -RELEASE and -STABLE levels. If you run -CURRENT, be prepared to nuke your system and/or help developers with troubleshooting.


----------

